# Canadian soldiers benefit from U.S. car discount



## GAP (26 May 2008)

Canadian soldiers benefit from U.S. car discount
Updated Wed. May. 21 2008 1:14 PM ET CTV.ca News Staff
Article Link

Canadian soldiers are reaping the benefits of a U.S. military incentive program that offers cars at a discounted price to military personnel. 

Capt. Patrick Hannan took advantage of the discounted rate extended to Canadian soldiers overseas and bought a brand new "supped-up" -- fully loaded -- Vista Blue Mustang. 

Hannan became a car enthusiast while serving as an artillery targeting specialist in Afghanistan. Before completing his tour, Hannan purchased a shiny new hot rod with the help of the Exchange New Car Sales Program (ENCS). 

The program was created in the 1960s to ensure members of the Armed Forces stationed overseas for at least 30 days could purchase American-built cars, trucks and motorcycles conveniently and at good value. 

American and Canadian soldiers can purchase a new vehicle at the preferred rate from their station abroad and pick it up when they rotate home. 

A Canadian veteran can head south of the border to collect their car and drive it back, said the program manager in Afghanistan, Arthur Smith. 
More on link


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 May 2008)

link broken..


----------



## GAP (26 May 2008)

thanks....fixed


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 May 2008)

Thanks, that looks appealing... now that I am back home and looking for a car, DARN!!

I wonder how much it cost him to convert it to Canadian standards?


----------



## Redeye (26 May 2008)

Few hundred bucks in most cases, if even that.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 May 2008)

I wonder if there is a way for me to participate now that I am back?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (26 May 2008)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Few hundred bucks in most cases, if even that.



I may be wrong but isn't there different crash test standards?  If so I think that may cost more then a few hundred.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 May 2008)

No, in most cases you have to get daytime running lights and some emissions work if it is not up to snuff.  There may be other things but I have never heard of the crash test factor.

http://www.tc.gc.ca/roadsafety/importation/menu.htm

That reminds me, when I hitched across the country earlier this year, I got picked up by a guy in a 78 Vanagon that he bought in Seattle.  The only thing he told me he had to do was pay taxes on his purchase.  i think the age of the vehicle has to do with what needs to get done to it.


----------



## Redeye (26 May 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> I may be wrong but isn't there different crash test standards?  If so I think that may cost more then a few hundred.



In general if the car meets US safety standards it will meet Canadian standards.  You have to check the RIV site www.riv.ca to make sure it's on the acceptable list.  Most commonly all that needs to be done is daylight running lights and modifications to child restraint anchors.  If there was major work required then the car would likely wind up on the inadmissable list.


----------



## MedTechStudent (26 May 2008)

England is great for cars too.  I was there a few weeks ago and an 2001 MG convertible (very cool car) was only $2700 quid.  Too bad you would get killed on shipping getting it back.  Good news, the emission standards in Europe are now a lot more strict so the conversions would not cost _nearly_ what they used to.  Just get used to your wheel being on the right hand side (freaky for the first little while) and your good to go!


----------



## Redeye (26 May 2008)

MedTechStudent, most European cars are inadmissable according the RIV, other than with a ridiculously complicated import process - and at that it is not easy to get plates for them anyhow in most provinces - unless they're considered historic vehicles you are basically out of luck.


----------



## MedTechStudent (26 May 2008)

Yes its a big hassle true.  My grand dad got his 60s Jaguar over here, but that was a long time ago maybe it was different back then.  Would just be interesting to see how the numbers add up cause like I said the cars themselves, are dirt cheap.


----------

